# Weekend agility report



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Flyer earned his Open JWW title on Saturday with a 1st place finish. It was a really nice run. I think someone video taped it for me but I haven't looked at my camera yet so I will have to check. So he is now in Excellent A JWW and Standard. No Q's in Excellent but some nice parts of runs for his first weekend in Excellent. I have never had a dog progress so fast. All my other dogs were at least 4 or older before the got into Excellent so I am very proud of my little boy.

Cedar earned a Q in Excellent A JWW today with a 1st place. Also some nice parts of other runs but no other Q's. 

Robbie only had 1 walk of shame his 1st day but the rest of the weekend he was finishing courses with me..for him that is a good weekend.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Yay, congratulations Flyer and Debbie. It was nice meeting you on Saturday. I wish we had been there to see Flyer get his first place. He is such a beautiful dog and looks like a natural out there. I appreciate all of the advice you gave us. Maybe you will see Dudley and I out on an agility course soon. No doubt acting like the out of control poodle we saw on the agility course. 

Go Flyer!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

It was good to meet you and your husband. Hopefully we will be seing you and Dudley running before too long and I am sure he won't be out of control but if he is it is entertaining for everyone but you..*G*G*


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Always nice to make that transition from Open to Excellent, especially if you're showing multiple dogs. Good luck on getting to the B classes!

--Q


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Congrats! Always nice to make that transition from Open to Excellent, especially if you're showing multiple dogs. Good luck on getting to the B classes!
> 
> --Q


Thanks, I still have one left in Open Standard and I think he is there for life (he is also my oldest..go figure)..LOL..but now only have to walk 3 courses a day instead of 6..LOL..(unless of course we are doing FAST).


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Shhh...don't tell anyone here or they won't want to sell me that spoo Agility prospect someday, but... my Corgi spent TWO YEARS in Open! We did eventually make it to Excellent, but then didn't show for much longer after that. She's a great dog, but just didn't enjoy shows all that much. I retired her and am concentrating on my IG now.

--Q


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Quossum said:


> Shhh...don't tell anyone here or they won't want to sell me that spoo Agility prospect someday, but... my Corgi spent TWO YEARS in Open! We did eventually make it to Excellent, but then didn't show for much longer after that. She's a great dog, but just didn't enjoy shows all that much. I retired her and am concentrating on my IG now.
> 
> --Q


Heck Robbie spent 2 years in Novice..LOL..Of course I didn't trial as much back then either ... However he did give me my first excellent title ever in Excellent by getting his Excellent FAST..we like FAST..can make up our own courses and avoid the weave poles..LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Congratulations Deb! That's really exciting. You must put a lot of time into this._


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

spoospirit said:


> _Congratulations Deb! That's really exciting. You must put a lot of time into this._


Thanks ..between taking and teaching classes and practice we are probably out at our agility arena 6 to 8 hours a week..it is my hobby and the boys and I enjoy it so it is fun.


----------

